# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Смерть

## Сашаа

Да вы смерти посветили целый раздел.Что о ней думать и пытаться о ней говорить,боль,страдания и агония,я видел ее не раз.Видеть чужие мучения тяжело.

----------


## Aly

Мучиться тяжелее, чем видеть

----------


## Сашаа

Да мы все будем мучаться и смерть и болезни несчастье и горе придут к нам .Мечтаешь о счастье о любви,о добре,веришь в сказку.Я бы хотел вернуться в детство,когда моя Мама была жива...

----------


## Человек из будущего

> Да вы смерти посветили целый раздел.Что о ней думать и пытаться о ней говорить,боль,страдания и агония,я видел ее не раз.Видеть чужие мучения тяжело.


 Сама по себе смерть ничто, а вот агония, боль и мучения, - это всё производные жизни и борьбы за выживание )
Смерть не опасна и не страшна, она конец и начало, а возможно и продолжение.

----------


## Сергейhelp

Страшно не умереть, страшно умирать...

----------


## Phenex.New episode

Час назад позвонили, сказали что умер отец. Давно уже не общаемся, он жил в другом городе. Рак обнаружили, уже при вскрытии тела. К врачам никогда не обращался. Как он терпел боль? Выпивал, наверное. Какая уже теперь разница. Как подумаешь, что это часть моей жизни, вот так, в один момент ушла. Воспоминания в голове проносятся, хорошие, радостные... когда всё ещё было по-другому, мы были одной семьёй. Вот сейчас понимаешь, насколько некоторые моменты были неважны, можно было простить. И что многое друг другу мы так и не сказали, а ведь он перед отъездом хотел со мной поговорить, спрашивал у дальних родственников, как мне позвонить, только я наотрез отказалась. Думаю теперь.

----------


## Wasted

> Час назад позвонили, сказали что умер отец. Давно уже не общаемся, он жил в другом городе. Рак обнаружили, уже при вскрытии тела. К врачам никогда не обращался. Как он терпел боль? Выпивал, наверное. Какая уже теперь разница. Как подумаешь, что это часть моей жизни, вот так, в один момент ушла. Воспоминания в голове проносятся, хорошие, радостные... когда всё ещё было по-другому, мы были одной семьёй. Вот сейчас понимаешь, насколько некоторые моменты были неважны, можно было простить. И что многое друг другу мы так и не сказали, а ведь он перед отъездом хотел со мной поговорить, спрашивал у дальних родственников, как мне позвонить, только я наотрез отказалась. Думаю теперь.


 
Соболезную.

----------

